# Lamb Shanks



## Rusty Long (Jul 11, 2018)

Took a look around the site for advice on some lamb shanks. strange that the times are all over the place.

how long do they take at 250F?
I would have thought that they wouldnt take to long as they are small and there is a bone through the middle.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 11, 2018)

Lamb shanks are absolutely full of flavor but if you cook them wrong they can be the toughest piece of meat you will ever eat. The only way I ever cook them anymore is in the Sous Vide. 140 for 24 to 36 hours. Finish on a screaming hot grill.  Best shawarma ever!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 12, 2018)

Rusty Long said:


> Took a look around the site for advice on some lamb shanks. strange that the times are all over the place.
> 
> how long do they take at 250F?
> I would have thought that they wouldnt take to long as they are small and there is a bone through the middle.


Hi there and welcome!

Well not exactly lamb shanks but when I cook venison shanks in the oven at 325F they take 3hr+ before they are fall off the bone.  Also I cooked them braised.

I've never smoked lamb shanks but my attempt at smoking venison shanks turned out poorly.  If I did it again I would smoke them for no more than 3 hours and then transfer to a pan with liquid and cover so that they basically steamed/braised up and didn't dry out.  

Collagen and connective tissue starts to break up about 190F (so I read) and shanks are FULL of tendon, cartilage, collagen and the stuff you want to break down into amazing flavor.  I would imagine you want to take them to 210F or higher and for a significant period of time.

At 250F my guess is you need to go 5+ hours.  I wish I had better info to guide you on the cook, the best I can do is guide you on my experiences and my 1 smoked venison shank failure :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2018)

One word, _'Braise'_.


----------

